# Buck Brannaman on ground work.



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Hahaha, awesome vid.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

I wish my speakers were working!! Ugh!


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Love it!! Asolutely love it!

Thanks for posting this, kevinshorses!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have some of his videos and I think he's very reasonable and quiet trainer. Frankly I like his way over those "super big names".


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

I loved that, where can I get more information on this guy? I have never heard of him in NZ.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Look at his website and buy his videos. He also has a couple of books, one is a autobiography called The Faraway Horses (one of my favorite books) and the other is a collection of stories from people that he has helped but I can't at the moment remember the title. There are a few clips on youtube that are interesting.


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

A VERY fine trainer and a wonderful horseman.

Thank You for posting his video.


----------



## OneGreyHorse (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the great Buck video, kevinshorses. 
Buck Brannaman is one of my inspirations - I once audited a 4-day clinic he gave, when I was out west - meant to just go for day #1 because it was two hours from where I was staying - I ended up going back every day. 
Partly to watch him ride and get that moving picture into me; also of course because his groundwork is famously brilliant; also because he kept saying things like he does in this hilarious clip, that just cut through the cult stuff and make sense; and also because I was so inspired by his incredible focus. That was another thing I wanted to absorb.
His clinics are all about the horses and giving 100% for the people to be better horsemen and riders (there was a colt-starting clinic each morning, a riding clinic in the afternoon - I did not stay to audit the evening roping clinic!). 
As you'd guess from this video, there was absolutely no hoopla, join my group, nothing like that, no come-on to keep following him - in fact he said in this clinic that he just goes once a year to take lessons from his master (Ray Hunt - another mighty legend, now no longer with us).
Somebody told me BuckB was THE "The Horse Whisperer," when that guy wrote that novel, and also he was the one who did a lot of the horse stuff and coached Robt.Redford in the movie, and they told me Robt.Redford did some of the stuff himself, once Buck brought out the best in him - that to me was one of the most impressive things of all.
Anyway, thanks for the video clip,
Cindy


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

I also audited a clinic, and Mr. B was "rude, crude, and socially unacceptable" --:shock:-- but we all put up with it because we expected it, and because we were interested in how he was with horses --- most excellent indeed! --- not his people skills. Fortunately (because there were quite a few children around) when he found no one snickering at his jokes, he stopped trying to be funny. I still use some of his groundwork techniques with good results.


----------

